

Browse jwz's XScreenSaver C source on GitHub - dpritchett
https://github.com/ghostbar/deb-xscreensaver

======
dpritchett
A good place to start might be the driver application at
[https://github.com/ghostbar/deb-
xscreensaver/blob/master/dri...](https://github.com/ghostbar/deb-
xscreensaver/blob/master/driver/xscreensaver-command.c)

